# [SOLVED]Error www-plugins/nspluginwrapper

## dy2io

Proszę po pomoc

```
emerge -av www-plugins/nspluginwrapper
```

```
gcc -std=c99 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -o npplayer npplayer-npw-player.o npplayer-debug.o npplayer-rpc.o npplayer-utils.o npplayer-glibcurl.o npplayer-gtk2xtbin.o -pthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lglib-2.0   -lcurl   -lXt -lX11   -lpthread 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libGL.so.1, needed by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glDrawArrays'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glColorMask'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glClear'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glDisable'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glViewport'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexImage2D'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glReadPixels'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glPixelStorei'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glGetError'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXGetClientString'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glDisableClientState'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glGetString'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glEnableClientState'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glBlendFunc'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXMakeCurrent'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glReadBuffer'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glScissor'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glEnable'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glGetIntegerv'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glColorPointer'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXGetProcAddressARB'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glVertexPointer'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexEnvi'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glBindTexture'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glLoadIdentity'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glDeleteTextures'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexParameteri'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glMatrixMode'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXChooseFBConfig'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glGenTextures'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXQueryVersion'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXGetVisualFromFBConfig'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glDrawBuffer'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glClearColor'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexImage1D'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexSubImage2D'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXQueryContext'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glXSwapBuffers'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glOrtho'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexEnvfv'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `glTexCoordPointer'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [npviewer.bin] Błąd 1

make: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

rm test-rpc-types-server.o test-rpc-nested-1-client.o lsb-build-i386/libXext.o lsb-build-i386/libgcc_s.o test-rpc-nested-2-client.o lsb-build-i386/libc_main.o test-rpc-concurrent-client.o lsb-build-i386/libpthread.o lsb-build-i386/libdl.o lsb-build-i386/libgobject-2.0.o test-rpc-common-server.o lsb-build-i386/libgdk-x11-2.0.o test-rpc-common-client.o test-rpc-nested-2-server.o rpc-client.o test-rpc-types-client.o test-rpc-concurrent-server.o lsb-build-i386/libgtk-x11-2.0.o lsb-build-i386/libgthread-2.0.o lsb-build-i386/libX11.o rpc-server.o debug-client.o lsb-build-i386/libXt.o lsb-build-i386/libglib-2.0.o test-rpc-nested-1-server.o debug-server.o lsb-build-i386/libc_nonshared.o

emake failed

 * ERROR: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  75:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2495:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS_32="-m32 ${LDFLAGS}" || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4'
```

```
emerge --info www-plugins/nspluginwrapper
```

```
Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Jan 2012 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync7.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

wydaje mi się że nie wymieszałem pakietów.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298615

nie ma za bardzo wiem co mogłem zrobić nie tak:/Last edited by dy2io on Tue Jan 17, 2012 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## znal

```
warning: libGL.so.1, needed by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2, not found 
```

Wygląda na to że brakuje biblioteki libGL.

Masz zainstalowane app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl?

----------

## dy2io

Próbowałem przeinstalować app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl ale nic to nie dało:/

```
emerge --search emul-linux
```

```
*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 34,719 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-2 ) || ( BSD GPL-2 ) BZIP2 CRACKLIB DB GPL-2 || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.1 ) LGPL-2 LGPL-2.1 GPL-3 LGPL-3 MIT MPL-1.1 OPENLDAP OpenSoftware openssl OracleDB ZLIB tcp_wrappers_license as-is UoI-NCSA wxWinLL-3.1

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 691 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   32 bit lib-compat, and also libgcc_s and libstdc++ from gcc 3.3 and 3.4 for non-multilib systems

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-cpplibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,889 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       Boost-1.0 LGPL-2.1

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-errno-compat [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 15,681 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/old-broken-errno-apps

      Description:   standalone glibc for old x86 binaries that require errno compat

      License:       LGPL-2

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 4,671 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       GPL-3 GPL-2 LGPL-2 LGPL-2.1 FTL MIT || ( LGPL-2.1 MPL-1.1 )

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtkmmlibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,271 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       LGPL-2 LGPL-2.1 GPL-2

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.6.0.29

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 21,125 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/

      Description:   Oracle's Java SE Runtime Environment (32bit)

      License:       Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 7,866 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       GPL-2 GPL-3 LGPL-2 LGPL-2.1 BSD BSD-2 public-domain

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-motif

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,665 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       MIT MOTIF

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 35,186 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       BSD LGPL-2 MIT

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 16,723 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       LGPL-2.1 GPL-3

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 576 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       LGPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 5,761 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       as-is BSD FDL-1.2 GPL-2 LGPL-2 LGPL-2.1 gsm public-domain

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

      Latest version available: 20110928

      Latest version installed: 20110928

      Size of files: 2,440 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html

      Description:   Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

      License:       FTL GPL-2 MIT
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Swoja droga jest Ci to potrzebne w ogole? Zarowno flash jak i java sa 64bitowe. Anyway zglos buga na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## dy2io

Zauważyłem dużo lepsze działanie flash`a 32bitowego, tak na Linux`ie jaki i Windows`ie. W wersji 64bitowej niestety jakoś ma straszne wycieki pamięci np filmy 720+ na full screen nie u trwa minuta i już zaczyna się przycinać gdy na 32bit chodzi normalnie.

----------

## dy2io

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398875

----------

## dy2io

wystarczy dodać wpis w:

```
/etc/env.d/03opengl
```

```
LDPATH="//usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib://usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib" 
```

----------

